# What was ur first Apple Product?



## SavageWaffle (May 26, 2008)

Well so yea, im wondering what was your first Apple Product GBATemp!

My first Apple Product: 
iPod Nano 2nd Generation 4 GB
iPod Touch 8 GB

Just wondering

E/D/I/T/:
Im thinking of buying a Macbook(Not Pro) just for casual crap.  


E/D/I/T/2:
It doesn't matter if you won it or not! Even if you found/stole it from a friend.

RULES:
-Please do NOT post if you never owned or have a Apple/Mac Product.
Ex: "I dont own a apple product" "I dont want one". "Im not a fanboy"
I DONT CARE. Just dont post.


----------



## Venko (May 26, 2008)

I don't own a single Apple product. Like I'm going to pay for a name or packaging.

Mwahahahahaha.


----------



## Whizz (May 26, 2008)

I won an iPod Nano back in January, first and only Apple product. It's good


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (May 26, 2008)

Macbook white (2ghz Core2Duo, 2Gb RAM, 250gb hdd, superdrive) and i am really happy with it (i'm writing from there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

I think the next one will be an iPhone.


----------



## jpxdude (May 26, 2008)

My first apple product was a 12" Powerbook, still have it and love it, along with a first gen macbook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Also have 30 and 80gb ipods


----------



## Pizzaroo (May 26, 2008)

I bought a Macintosh 128k from a yard sale for 5 bucks. Does that count?


----------



## xalphax (May 26, 2008)

got an apple ipod nano 2gb.

gave it to my brother because i like my archos gmini xs better.


----------



## Foxle (May 26, 2008)

My first Apple Product was a 20gb iPod 4th Gen.  I had iPods before they were cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Damn, talk about a gateway drug too.  Since buying that I've gotten a 5th generation black iPod Video, a 2nd gen Shuffle, a Macbook Pro, an iPhone, a Power Mac G4, and in the fall I'm going to be buying an iMac.

Of course, I'm not a total Apple zealot either.  I've bought two HP Tablet PCs in that time span as well.  And if you're wondering how I afford all of this, one word, "eBay".


----------



## rdurbin (May 26, 2008)

Macintosh SE, 20 MB hard drive, 1 MB a ram (yes mb not gb), built in 7inch black and white monitor :-)


----------



## jos7960 (May 26, 2008)

Ipod Nano third gen.  8 Gig

Loveit


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2008)

IIe.


----------



## matriculated (May 26, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> IIe.



Me too: Apple ][e enhanced (128k with 80 column card) with duo disk drives and a green monochrome monitor.


----------



## TheWingless (May 26, 2008)

None... Not even an iPod. Unless you count the MiniMac for DS. I think apple products are not worth it after using them(borrowed and at school). There are better alternatives to the iPod at it's price. I don't personally like their PCs/computers either. Now if it's one that I bought, then maybe I might buy their lcd cleaner(not sure if there is an i-apple brand), but for now, maybe a soft cleaning cloth.


----------



## jalaneme (May 26, 2008)

my first apple product was those old mac computers with the floppy drives, can't remember the name but i did use it at school a lot, second apple product i used was a ipod video.


----------



## mthrnite (May 26, 2008)

The first one I actually bought was a second hand Mac II, before then I had to be content on my brother's Fat Mac (512k).

aahhhh... glorious color! I loved my Mac II.


----------



## JPH (May 26, 2008)

I believe it was a 30gb iPod Video.
Now-a-days I've got my Mac!


----------



## beedog19 (May 26, 2008)

I've never owned one. I bought an iPod for my mom but that's it for apple products in my house so far. I'll probably get a macbook once they update it though as my current laptop is crapping out on me.


----------



## Upperleft (May 26, 2008)

iPod Shuffle


----------



## Bob Evil (May 26, 2008)

An Apple II ... about 28 years ago ...


----------



## moozxy (May 26, 2008)

iPod photo.


----------



## lagman (May 26, 2008)

iPod Mini, that little bastard was tough, survived a lot of accidents.


----------



## hankchill (May 26, 2008)

My first Apple product was also my first computer...

The Macintosh SE/30 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good old 1989!


----------



## Westside (May 26, 2008)

Ipod Classic.  I don't understand why everyone is hatin' on this guy, other than the syncing interface being crap, this product is really good.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Among one of the best MP3 players I have.


----------



## AGENT209T (May 26, 2008)

iPod Mini Sliver 4GB


----------



## Narin (May 26, 2008)

I don't own any Apple products myself, never really got into the whole Apple crazed fanboi scene.


----------



## science (May 26, 2008)

Well, growing up, my brother was obsessed with Apple Computers, so we've had all sorts of Classic Mac's in my house. I can't remember most of them, but I remember the IIe was prominent. In grades 1 and 2, my school had Mackintosh Pluses, and I remember playing some paper airplane game on them. My brother has a Biege G3 in the basement right now, and he used to have a bunch of Pizza Box Macs. All his Macs were bought used (obviously). In grade 8, my school had only Macs, and for computer classes, we used eMacs, and in the library were original iMacs. 

As for Apple products I have purchased, the first one I bought was a second gen iPod Mini Silver 4GB. That was an awesome iPod. It never messed up once for me. I sold it last year, and it was sad to say bye to it. Especially when the kid broke it like a week after 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I sold it and bought my self a 60GB White Video, for some crazy amount of money. A few weeks (1 or 2) after I bought it, they released the 2nd Gen Videos, and an 80GB video was $100 dollars cheaper than my 60GB that I bought a few weeks before hand. I kept that for 2 years, and now I have a 160GB black Classic, and I'm loving it so far. Latest purchase was a 2.4 GHz White Macbook with 4GB RAM and a 250GB HDD. Its the first brand new Mac computer I've ever had, and its true what they say - once you go Mac, you never go back. 

As for the rest of my family... my brother was the first iPod buyer. My parents bought him a 3rd Gen iPod, but they ended up taking it back because he made them mad. I then bought my Mini, and then my sister bought a pink Mini after me. My brother then bought a used 4th Gen iPod, but it broke. My sister sold her Mini, and I gave her my 60GB White Video. And I'm the only one who's never had to get my iPod repaired, my brother and sister both had to send theirs in.


----------



## Urza (May 26, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> I don't own any Apple products myself, never really got into the whole Apple crazed fanboi scene.


Then why post in this thread? Oh right, to troll.

The only Apple product I've ever owned is an iPhone (and technically an as-is iPod Mini that I bought on eBay and modded with a CF card X years back). Every iPod after the Mini has been outclassed by competing products, up till the iTouch came out.


----------



## science (May 26, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> Narin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For some reason, I pictured you as a Mac user


----------



## r0ni (May 26, 2008)

The first would be a iMac G4 1 ghz "iLamp" 

It just died on me this year, so I replaced it with a macbook c2d 2.0ghz, of course right before apple upgraded the whole line 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also own various iPods, 3rd gen iPod 30 gig, 2nd & 3rd gen nanos and a shuffle.

apple needs to stop stealing my money


----------



## Bob Evil (May 26, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> I don't own any Apple products myself, never really got into the whole Apple crazed fanboi scene.



Just to let you know, you don't have to be a fanboy to buy a product by a particular company ...


----------



## CockroachMan (May 26, 2008)

iPod nano 4GB.. first and only


----------



## DeMoN (May 26, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> Narin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's true, sometimes you just can't ignore the fact that Apple's product are in fact, good.  Actually, in some cases they're simply the best. 

My first Apple product was an iPod Video 30GB (the first edition that came out).  I didn't really care for the music since I had smaller MP3 players, but the whole watching video on iPod thing was revolutionary at the time and I just had to have it.


----------



## Brouhaha (May 26, 2008)

iPod Touch 8GB. Now I want a macbook just so I can code for it and the iphone...


----------



## Diablo1123 (May 26, 2008)

I am a proud non-owner of any Apple product


----------



## fischju (May 26, 2008)

DeMoNSTaR said:
			
		

> Bob Evil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Archos had the first PVP (personal video player) out years before the first video-capable iPod. You can't call anything Apple consumer electronics "revolutionary"

(I don't own any Apple products)


----------



## adgloride (May 26, 2008)

The only apple products I've ever bought are iPod minis for me and the girlfriend.  I won't get one of the newer models as its not as easy to change the battery.  Besides I prefer my zune over the iPod anyday.


----------



## Brouhaha (May 26, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> Archos had the first PVP (personal video player) out years before the first video-capable iPod. You can't call anything Apple consumer electronics "revolutionary"
> 
> (I don't own any Apple products)



iPhone was the first mass marketed multi-touch device. HTC Touch and other touch screen phones don't even come close in terms of usability. I call that revolutionary, even though they didn't invent the technology behind it... Anyway, this is all off-topic.


----------



## legendofphil (May 26, 2008)

None, we have version models at uni but they don't work properly.

I was considering getting a macbook, glad I didn't I need a specific tool for my final year that is only available for Windows and its not worth paying alot to run an emulator.


----------



## Spikey (May 26, 2008)

My first was an Apple IIGS. I used to mess with some paint program, and play Gold Rush! and some other games I don't remember the names of. I loved that thing.


----------



## mthrnite (May 26, 2008)

Question: What was the breed of your first dog?
Answer: I don't like dogs, cats are better and dog owners are st00pid.

YOU'RE DOING IT WRONG!

I like this thread, don't mess it up for me. Examine the topic title closely and then refrain from posting your views, as they are not relevant to the topic. Don't bother defending Apple either, that's off-topic too.

Thanks!
-mthr


----------



## Dingler (May 26, 2008)

Won an iPod Mini, back when its was all new and cool. Still using it.


----------



## Kamiyama (May 26, 2008)

Couple reeeeeeeealy old Macs. And probably from some hospital. Or is there any other reason why they could have patiens informations and such? I found them from tip ages ago.


----------



## NeSchn (May 26, 2008)

A 1gb iPod Nano 1st Gen.


----------



## Deletable_Man (May 26, 2008)

Bought a first gen Video iPod for my sister for Christmas one year and would love to own a IIe for the good times and memories. I've no personal use for any modern apple products yet though.


----------



## matriculated (May 26, 2008)

SpikeyNDS said:
			
		

> My first was an Apple IIGS. I used to mess with some paint program, and play Gold Rush! and some other games I don't remember the names of. I loved that thing.



That was my 2nd Apple product (and 2nd computer). I loved that thing too. Deluxe Paint II, Task Force, Rastan, Gnarly Golf, the Free Tools Association (FTA)... those were some good times.

Apple killed it with a slow death. I never bought another Apple product until 2005 because they pissed me off so much.


----------



## B-Blue (May 26, 2008)

iPod Classic then I bought NANO then Shuffle and now I have a WALKMAN and it's much better than any iPod 





_This is the right picture_

EDIT: I also bought the stupid iPhone and didn't like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT2: Fixed the picture


----------



## ryuhosuke (May 26, 2008)

my first apple product is macbook, then ipod touch


----------



## xcalibur (May 26, 2008)

nothing


----------



## bobrules (May 26, 2008)

shuffle 1st gen then shuffle second gen,


----------



## squirt1000 (May 26, 2008)

20gb 3rd gen then a 80gb classic in black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also own a macbook pro which I only use for work stuff


----------



## Psyfira (May 26, 2008)

Never owned one, at the time I brought my laptop and MP3 player other models on the market suited my needs better. I could never see myself buying a Mac over a PC because of the price, don't get me wrong they're good little machines but I don't have that kind of money to throw around.


----------



## Urza (May 26, 2008)

Is it really that hard to understand that this is not a "why I don't own any Apple products" thread?

If you've never owned any, don't post.


----------



## arctic_flame (May 26, 2008)

My 1st and only Apple product so far is the 20GB 4th Gen iPod (B&W Screen)


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 27, 2008)

My dad bought the apple CPU around 11 years ago. It lets say, it sucked back then. It was useful for a cetain things, but I prefered the PC.....

Also, I never bought ipods, or any other Apple products than that.


----------



## shtonkalot (May 27, 2008)

matriculated said:
			
		

> SpikeyNDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Add me to the IIgs club, My school when I was a kid had a crapload of IIe computers, I was so happy when my Mum bought my brother and I the IIgs.
It was a Woz limited edition too




I loved Zany Golf, Marble Madness and California Games. Oh and loved the tutorial setup disk that had the flyswatting game on it!

My friends used to come and marvel at the wonder of that machine, god it was good.


----------



## Linkiboy (May 27, 2008)

A crappy iPod mini I got in 6th grade. I never bought an iPod again because of itunes :|


----------



## Talaria (May 27, 2008)

Ipod Nano 3rd Generation (4GB)


----------



## science (May 27, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> A crappy iPod mini I got in 6th grade. I never bought an iPod again because of itunes :|



What didn't you like about it? Just the iTunes aspect of it? From my experience, the mini is a great little player


----------



## Orc (May 27, 2008)

A 2nd-hand Powerbook 170. It's pretty huge and I put a lot of stickers on it. I think I still have the crap-load of floppies that came with it.


----------



## iffy525 (May 27, 2008)

The Airport wireless router, now I have an Airport Extreme.  Seriously the only two Apple products I have bought.


----------



## Switchy (May 27, 2008)

The first Apple product I bought was an iPod Mini (1st gen), bought it on the day it was released.
Since then, I became hooked on Apple. After that I bought an iPod Photo 60Gb, a Macbook, an iPhone and my most recent Apple buy: Macbook Pro 15¨

I'm pretty sure I've bought more but I can't come up with it...


----------



## notnarb (May 27, 2008)

My mom received a few 1GB shuffles (gen3) through her work. I was content with it for a while until I realized that it cost $100, almost 3 times the cost of a 1GB meizu (m6), so I sold my shuffle to my sister who had had her's 'stolen',  for $50, got a meizu (37 dollars hellz yes) and never looked back.  The relative price to quality / market share that apple holds has inspired hate in me because I know exactly how Apple sells them. It amazes me that people are astounded that I can connect my mp3 player without the use of apple's bloat-ware and through a digital camera cable no less


----------



## TaMs (May 27, 2008)

I've never had any apple product : p


----------



## heyyouguys (May 27, 2008)

First purchased of Apple was a Macintosh IIsi.  That IS old school baby!


----------



## Anakir (May 27, 2008)

TaMs said:
			
		

> I've never had any apple product : p



Same'ere. I might consider on purchasing a MacBook though.


----------



## Linkiboy (May 27, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. It loaded super slow on my PC at the time, as well. At the time, the mini looked really sleek, which is why I bought one...


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (May 28, 2008)

I bought Nike headphones in an Apple store, does that count?


----------



## omarroms (May 28, 2008)

I got an 80GB iPod Video... thats it.


----------



## SavageWaffle (May 28, 2008)

Dio said:
			
		

> I bought Nike headphones in an Apple store, does that count?



No because Nike is not made by Apple.


----------



## amptor (May 28, 2008)

My first apple product probably was a washington apple.


----------



## ZeWarrior (May 28, 2008)

iPod Nano 4GB 1st Gen
After that a Macbook, 2ng Gen when they first got the Core 2s

Thats all. I want to buy an 80GB iClassic or 16GB iTouch.


----------



## Renegade_R (May 28, 2008)

Apple Macintosh SE II

Featured a 7" 640x480 monochrome CRT built right into the box.  Also had speakers.


----------



## Mewgia (May 29, 2008)

I don't have any apple products except for the Macbook Pro that my dad has on loan from work. It's pretty nice but I don't use it much since I have 2 of my own computers.


----------



## arctic_flame (May 29, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the problem :s

If iTunes on windows wasn't so utterly craptastic compared to iTunes on OSX, I may have been more motivated to upgrade my 4th Gen iPod.
I use gtkpod at the moment...


----------



## MystikEkoez (May 29, 2008)

5.5 30GB iPod Video.
Currently replaced by my 16GB iPhone.


----------



## Wuschmaster (May 29, 2008)

never had any apple product


----------



## xalphax (May 29, 2008)

Wuschmaster said:
			
		

> never had any apple product



time for the next thread: what will be your 1st apple product?


----------



## hankchill (May 29, 2008)

xalphax said:
			
		

> Wuschmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or for those who are Apple whores, how many apple products you've owned or currently own


----------



## mossy (May 30, 2008)

Macintosh Plus. I think it cost my dad about $5000 (Australian dollar) when he bought it shortly after its initial release.  Amazing to think how far we've come and what you could get for that kind of money nowadays.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 30, 2008)

Ipod nano 8gig


----------



## silent sniper (May 30, 2008)

ipod nano 2 GB first gen. that i'm going to burn as soon as i get a zen or sansa >=D


----------



## DarkAura (May 30, 2008)

iPod nano 2 gig.  The battery is like dead though and I'm too lazy to get another one.


----------



## Jack-Of-Trades (May 30, 2008)

Grany Smith Apple... Umm oh it's not that kind of apple... then None


----------



## Bob Evil (May 30, 2008)

Jack-Of-Trades said:
			
		

> Grany Smith Apple... Umm oh it's not that kind of apple... then None



You should have read through the thread ... someone already did this gag


----------



## Jack-Of-Trades (May 30, 2008)

Oh... well then don't i feel like a idiot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But honestly i don't see the draw of an iPod my SD Mp3 player serves just fine


----------



## Bob Evil (May 30, 2008)

Jack-Of-Trades said:
			
		

> Oh... well then don't i feel like a idiot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also, the topic is about your first Apple product, not your opinion on Apple products


----------



## dawn.wan (May 30, 2008)

Juice.. then one that was covered in caramel... i tried those apple gummi rings, those are pretty good to... i've had apple chips before as well, really sweet.

not really a big fan of Apple. no ipod, not imac, no iphone, not into apple.  when i was growing up no1 used mac.. this was way before the imac and apple was living off the apple 2 (which seems like forever).. there were hardly any apps, games or anything else to that effect.  infact back then you have to wait like 2 year for a pc games to come over mac.. and even with that you only had one mouse button...   and i guess it just stuck with me.. i wont buy a mac.. if i do it would probably be a pink mac for my daughter.. when it cam to mp3 players.. i was about sony, and sony MDs and eventually just ended up using my psp as my main mp3 player.  for a phone.. i had a blackberry.. it lost it.. could have gotten an iphone.. but i got a LG shine instead... 

i only used a mac for 'productive' work once, it was using that midi program.. tried to get it working, ended up dropping it.. thing is.. nowadays apple makes all their products with short ass life cycles, basically a fad... eventually the good quality stuff there will be more apparent and people will think that those shadow commercials to justin timberlake music are just like the geico cavemen, stupid.  the only thing that apple really has is itunes... that's their whole business now adays.. like geez i cant even turn of itunes completely from my PC even with taskmanger.. imagine that on a mac when every onther link you press is itunes (like how ms whored IE).. aw well

god damn im old... i remember playing Kings Quest and having to TYPE what you want to do.. and that was the new shit! before that there was zork.. unless you had a C64.. then u had tons of illegal games on 5 1/2 inch floppies or on tape (yes a friggin' 8-track ) for your 1 button joystick.


----------



## aZnXrAvEr (May 30, 2008)

My first apple product was a 1gb ipod shuffle 2nd gen that i got for free. I used it for like a few weeks but then sold it on ebay cuz it sucked...


----------



## Prime (May 30, 2008)

Mine was a 1GB Black iPod Nano (the first generation of nanos)

It broke so i got a 4GB Silver iPod Nano (3rd generation)


----------



## Dylaan (May 30, 2008)

We had a few old Apple Macintosh desktops. (Forget what they were called) Black and white, took 3.5" discs... I used to play golf but I lost the code booklet. *huge time gap* I brought a 2gb Black Nano which still works but iTouch (16GB) now!


----------



## R2DJ (May 30, 2008)

iPod shuffle 2nd gen...

But when I was a kid, I wished for an iMac G3 but I never got it. Next year I might be eligible to get a Macbook. Eligible because I have to be a UK resident for 3 years. Next year January will be my third-year stay in the UK...

When we were cleaning up, I saw this Apple system. It's a computer but it's just like an optical drive. It's got a parallel port at the back. Anyone know what this is? The logo of Apple is rainbow-coloured.


----------



## Bishang (May 31, 2008)

My first Apple product was the 30gb iPod Video, the first generation. It kinda sucked though because they released the new generation a week later that was better and cost $50 less and we had already threw away our receipt.

I'm thinking of getting a MacBook for college next year.


----------



## jan777 (May 31, 2008)

wooooooooooow here i am poor as a (insert whatever here) 

never had any apple thingys but i really want a macbook for my personal PC


----------



## OSW (Jun 1, 2008)

first gen shuffle. it died twice and i haven't liked apple products ever since.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 1, 2008)

ipod, always a hater


----------



## mossy (Jun 1, 2008)

rjbr2000 said:
			
		

> iPod shuffle 2nd gen...
> 
> But when I was a kid, I wished for an iMac G3 but I never got it. Next year I might be eligible to get a Macbook. Eligible because I have to be a UK resident for 3 years. Next year January will be my third-year stay in the UK...
> 
> When we were cleaning up, I saw this Apple system. It's a computer but it's just like an optical drive. It's got a parallel port at the back. Anyone know what this is? The logo of Apple is rainbow-coloured.


My guess is either Apple Interactive Television Box or Apple Newton. If it's neither of those then I have no idea without more information about its appearance.


----------

